# Can I see your F1b's please



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

I am currently searching for a puppy and always thought I would get an F1, I am currently talking to a breeder who will have some F1b's available in a few months and I wondered if some of you would be able to put pictures of yours up so I could see the difference. Also seems like a good excuse to see some cute cockapoo pictures too.

Thanks!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My F1b Jake is a Cockapoo bred back to a cocker. His coat is my hardest to maintain. I also have an f3 willow and an f1 ozzy. They both have easy coats. The f3 is more curly and the f1 more wiry.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pics Donna x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I have an F1b cavapoo, Kiki, who is often mistaken for a cockapoo... 
Side by side with Dot, who is F1 cockapoo I would say that Kiki is slightly shorter in the face (but that may be the cavalier gene) and shorter in the ear. Both coats are quite similar - soft to the touch and not too prone to matting as long as they are brushed and combed through fairly regularly. Kiki does look more and more curly if her coat gets very long and then she looks enormously fat - but honestly it is just hair!
Neither drop hair around the house, but as I comb them there is dead hair that comes away in the comb.
Kiki is definitely very, very intelligent and I think that is the poodle brain - she works out puzzles and things super quickly - Dot does not 
Kiki also has an active imagination and worries about things 
Kiki loves to swim in the sea but she tip toes around mud.
She is happiest sitting on a knee 
(When she is not hunting - she is a very driven hunter )

I know she is not F1b cockapoo - but the 75% poodlie bit will be similar, I think.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Off topic a tad. I met my first cavapoo in person yesterday. She was an adorable little ball of love!!


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Your dog's are all lovely. I WANT ONE NOW!! I think I am going to have to wait until November though. Not too long I guess considering I have been waiting about 15 years...


----------

